# 2 lbs of ground beef and 1 lb of ground Pork, What would you make?



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I am probably going to make a Meatloaf. 

I use a bit of unconventional ingredients. Dried chopped onions, fresh bread, 1 egg per pound of meat. A touch of Curry and Coriander in the spice mix. Parsley, Smoked Paprika, Granulated Garlic and Granulated Onion. 

And I freeform it on a silpat on a cookie sheet. No loaf pan for me. All that surface area getting golden brown and delicious. And then I can put a glaze on the whole thing to get sticky, spicy sweat.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

*@ktownskier;* that sound very similar to the meatloaf I make. I too form it on a sheet pan but using parchment paper rather than a silpat. Less cleanup. I use a ketchup, brown sugar, mustard, L&P glaze. Gad I just made myself hungry again.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I used to make meatloaf and form it into a flat bottom ball. Then I put it in the crock pot with whole potatoes around it and cooked it all day. The potatoes got the flavor. It was good to come home from work and dig in.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Besides onion, I grated a carrot, dice celery and a green pepper. I love meatloaf. I like a dark crust on it. I’ve tried different breading and like ground crackers best. Cold Meatloaf sandwiches on white bread are great. 

Haven’t made my own for a long time since my favorite store started selling them premade. Not as good as mine but better than nothing when you’re busy.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Lasagna is perfect with a bit of pork in it - I think I put a recipe on here for my fav mix.

I usually do a hot Italian sausage and ground beef mix. If you want, you can turn your pork into hot [or mild] sausage easily - https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/216319/homemade-sweet-italian-sausage-mild-or-hot/


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Meatloaf.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I would make meatloaf, after I pulled away half the pork to
make some ground pork and white cream gravy and spoon it on top 
of toast points. :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Cold Meatloaf sandwiches on white bread are great.


Cold meatloaf sammiches. MMMMMM :biggrin2:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Add some herbs and spices, and make sausage!


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I haven't actually done it myself, but making that loaf and tossing on the smoker makes for a good meal.

My wife has started making meatleaf in a muffin pan; they cook faster. I like to call them meatloaf-ettes. It's like a meat ball, but more fun


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

NickTheGreat said:


> I haven't actually done it myself, but making that loaf and tossing on the smoker makes for a good meal.
> 
> My wife has started making meatleaf in a muffin pan; they cook faster. I like to call them meatloaf-ettes. It's like a meat ball, but more fun


Sounds good. I'll give that a go one day.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Cold meatloaf sammiches. MMMMMM :biggrin2:



There never seems to be any leftovers when I make it. I sure wish there was because I agree with you.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> There never seems to be any leftovers when I make it. I sure wish there was because I agree with you.


My meatloaf is two to three pounds of meat plus additions. There is only two of us now. There are always leftovers. Makes a great breakfast. :biggrin2:


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

ktownskier said:


> I am probably going to make a Meatloaf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meatballs


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

ktownskier said:


> I am probably going to make a Meatloaf.
> 
> I use a bit of unconventional ingredients. Dried chopped onions, fresh bread, 1 egg per pound of meat. A touch of Curry and Coriander in the spice mix. Parsley, Smoked Paprika, Granulated Garlic and Granulated Onion.
> 
> And I freeform it on a silpat on a cookie sheet. No loaf pan for me. All that surface area getting golden brown and delicious. And then I can put a glaze on the whole thing to get sticky, spicy sweat.


My grandmother recipe for meatloaf.

The meat. 1 cup uncooked oatmeal, diced onion, green bell pepper, spices of your choice, 1/2 cup ketchup, 

Mixed well, and mounded into the pressure cooker. 

Myself I would make a similar thing that I call "pizza in a bowl"

I use 2 pound mild Italian sausage, 1 pound 95% lean ground beef, 1/2 pound of 5 blend Mexican cheese (shredded), green bell pepper, diced, diced onion, small can of diced mushrooms, can of diced black olives, 1/2 jar of mushroom and bell pepper pasta sauce.

Brown the meats ( crumble, and stir often) , add other ingredients and cook all together, stirring to mix thoroughly. 

Makes about 6 servings. 

Store each serving in containers in the freezer, thaw one overnight, reheat at dinnertime in the microwave.

Notice that there is no crust? that is intentional, I like more pizza topping, and no crust. 


ED


----------

